# What pump/equipment should be used to inject termicides?



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

Got an early 1900's house, brick foundation (pretty sure termites could get right through it), sill plate right on brick. Had termite damage in the past that was repaired by previous owners. No info on this, but appears to have been treated at the time. There is a large part of the house where I don't have access to the sill plate to check things out, though I didn't smell that termite smell anywhere. House next door got remodeled recently and they cut some bushes that were eaten by termites, tunnels inside older and thicker branches and trunks. So they are in the area plus there are plenty of wood fences all over the neighborhood. 

I have some generic termidor (Taurus SC) that I ordered online, but was told you need to pump it under pressure into and around foundation, not only trench around and pour it in. Any suggestion on the pump and any attachments I'd need to do that? I'm not looking for anything pro grade that would cost 1000's $, just what would do to DIY a small house, roughly 60 ft x 20 ft footprint.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I am not sure you will source the equipment required to do this properly to where it would not be cheaper to just hire a pro?

How much is a termite service by you?


----------



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

I'm in central Indiana, haven't gotten any estimates, and I highly doubt there is an active infestation. At least I haven't seen any signs of it, and I've poked around pretty extensively. So I'm reluctant to pay $1000+ if I can do it for around $500. 

If I can drill the holes where needed at my leisure, then take a few hours to pump termidor in there, then mortar/cement the holes, that should do it for me for the next few years I intend to live in the house.


----------



## erikjamison (Feb 23, 2017)

The TRS is a high pressure hose that will expand under high pressure (upto 350psi), and release particles that would otherwise block the application of the chemical through small perforations.


----------

